# POLL: What method do you guys use?



## 2180161 (Oct 30, 2014)

What method do you guys use? Im curious to see what is the most popular, as i am running fromm method to method trying to find one I really like.


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2014)

CFOP is the most popular, then probably Roux, then ZZ. I use CFOP for 2H and ZZ for OH.

But don't choose whichever method is more popular. Do what you prefer.


----------



## pdilla (Oct 30, 2014)

At least 70% of the community uses CFOP, next is Roux, then ZZ, Petrus, etc.

Here


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 30, 2014)

Other.

I would say at least 80% of my solves are done using 3-style/commutators/whatever you want to call it 

But for speedsolving I use CFOP


----------



## TMOY (Oct 30, 2014)

2180161 said:


> Im curious to see what is the most popular


Do you really need a poll for that ? 

And the method I use is not in your list of options (Guimond for 3^3).


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 30, 2014)

Im Currently learning CFOP (I got my f2l down now need to memorize oll and pll )


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 30, 2014)

I really regret that when I started out cubing, I didn't look into other methods and at least try Roux. Now I'm at the point where I'm half decent at CFOP and don't wan't to change and see my times drop :/


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I use CFOP and want to switch to ZZ sometime. It's a really good method, and I'm surprised more people aren't using it.


----------



## GG (Oct 30, 2014)

I use cfop as a main method, but I practice most methods just for fun, my second favourite is ZZ.


----------



## Par0dy (Oct 30, 2014)

You didn't really need to ask that, it's pretty obvious that CFOP is the most popular. But being the best method, now that is arguable.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2014)

TMOY said:


> And the method I use is not in your list of options (Guimond for 3^3).



Wow! Video of a solve please? I'm interested to see how a speedsolve with Guimond looks like.


----------



## angham (Oct 30, 2014)

I use snyder, I could get sub-10 times in the early 1980s



Trust


----------



## Dane man (Oct 30, 2014)

BLL... in all seriousness. 

The reason BLL exists is because I didn't have the internet to teach me how to do it any other way, so I made it up, and it works, that's enough for me.

I guess I could say it's a CFOP variant? But not really because I didn't learn what CFOP was until after my method was well developed... soo.. whatever, I'll put CFOP for the sake of science.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 30, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Do you really need a poll for that ?
> 
> And the method I use is not in your list of options (*Guimond* for 3^3).



Oh man, I totally forgot about Guimond! Isn't he that guy that talks in a very weird way? Like, the words and sentences he chooses are like he's writing a poem, or in code.
I haven't seen him post in ages.

I also remember someone making it his lifelong goal to defame Fridrich for having a sexchange into a woman. He even started posting here about it.
Man, that was a while ago.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I also remember one of the original 1982 competitors making it his lifelong goal to defame Fridrich for having a sexchange into a woman. He even started posting here about it.
> Man, that was a while ago.



How do you know it was a 1982 competitor?


----------



## Dane man (Oct 30, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I also remember one of the original 1982 competitors making it his lifelong goal to defame Fridrich for having a sexchange into a woman.


First, I didn't know that Fridrich did that. 

Second, why would anyone make that a goal of theirs? What would that accomplish?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 30, 2014)

I use CFOP only because when I was shown how to solve I didn't know other methods existed. I just thought CFOP was the only efficient way to speed solve.

I learned ZZ and since I have been SO torn on which method to use. I think I have fully switched to ZZ for OH but I am worried about switching for 2H. I feel like I want to switch but I just don't know.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 30, 2014)

I am currently using CFOP but I am changing style to kind of petrfop doing 2x2 block, finish x-cross ,do 3 remaining f2l, oll and pll


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 30, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> How do you know it was a 1982 competitor?



Ah, I must be mistaken since it was so long ago.
I guess they never revealed their name. I'll change the post.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2014)

PRSCM ftw.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 30, 2014)

Par0dy said:


> CFOP is the most popular. But being the best method, now that is arguable.



Petrus takes the least amount of moves I think


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 30, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Petrus takes the least amount of moves I think



How about Heise?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> How about Heise?



Kociemba method. Optimal solution every time


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2014)

There should be an "other" option.


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 31, 2014)

Currently I use CFOP (2 month of cubing), plan to switch to Roux.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Kociemba method. Optimal solution every time



Kociemba is not God's algorithm


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Kociemba is not God's algorithm



Or... whatever algorithm cubeexplorer uses. Learn that method.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Or... whatever algorithm cubeexplorer uses.



It does use Kociemba's algorithm (and now I refer you back to Thom).


----------



## irontwig (Oct 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow! Video of a solve please? I'm interested to see how a speedsolve with Guimond looks like.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLG2LYI4VVI


----------



## MM99 (Oct 31, 2014)

ZZ is love ZZ is lyfe oh and roux is cool too but it's the ZZ life for me


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sure this comment has been made before, but I saw the first word of this thread 'POLL' and thought "Permute and Orient the Last Layer....isn't that just 1LLL?"


----------



## Randomno (Oct 31, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> I'm sure this comment has been made before, but I saw the first word of this thread 'POLL' and thought "Permute and Orient the Last Layer....isn't that just 1LLL?"



Worse for me, I saw this thread a few days ago and knew it said "POLL", looked at it just now and I was wondering if this had anything to do with PLL...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 1, 2014)

A lot of CFOP? No surprise.


----------



## megaminxwin (Nov 1, 2014)

I use my psychic powers to intimidate the cube into solving itself. I'm sure if I trained my mind a lot more by going to those sessions with Dath-groken, my times could improve, but he's in a really remote location and I haven't been taught how to fly over yet.


----------



## minstorm340 (Nov 27, 2014)

I like roux


----------



## rybaby (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel like non-CFOPers have a greater tendency to respond to these polls. A lot of CFOPers migt just not care so their percentage is lower in this poll. I could be completely wrong, just speculating. But just from experience I feel like more than 72% (as the poll shows) of cubers I have met use CFOP. Haven't met many fellow Roux users personally.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 27, 2014)

rybaby said:


> I feel like non-CFOPers have a greater tendency to respond to these polls. A lot of CFOPers migt just not care so their percentage is lower in this poll. I could be completely wrong, just speculating. But just from experience I feel like more than 72% (as the poll shows) of cubers I have met use CFOP. Haven't met many fellow Roux users personally.



I think you are probably correct when you say that non-CFOPers have a greater tendency to respond to these polls.

A survey earlier this year covered age, gender, method, speed and provides a slightly different picture:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ubers-your-age&p=966082&viewfull=1#post966082

The earlier survey shows 86.2% CFOP, 6.9% Roux, 3.4% ZZ whereas this poll currently shows 72% CFOP, 17% Roux, 8% ZZ.

I doubt the choice of methods has changed that much since April. One thing is consistent... both the survey and this poll show twice as many Roux solvers as ZZ.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 27, 2014)

CFOP for 2H, ZZ for OH.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't really use one main method any more. I practise ZZ and Roux about the same amount, and I also do PCMS and COL sometimes. I might try switching to method neutral...


----------



## King Mike (Mar 15, 2015)

*Methods*

Which is your main 3x3 method and why?
I currently use CFOP, but would like to try something else.

Experimental/Modified methods also count.....

Thanks,
King Mike


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 16, 2015)

LBL >.< Yeah I suck.


----------



## Side4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Roux Is life =)


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

CFOP.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2015)

Roux and CFOP, but I can't select multiple options


----------



## Oatch (Mar 16, 2015)

I use ZZ as my main 3x3 method, because 3-gen F2L is the bombdiggity. Though on the side I am looking a little into Roux: it's a rather interesting and refreshing way to solve after being so used to Layer-by-Layer based methods.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 16, 2015)

Not in the list


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Not in the list [emoji14]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2dw-FY-BTE


Whut did I just watch!?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Not in the list
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2dw-FY-BTE



please tell me I didn't just watch that 0.0

I am now a pile of incoherent brain mush on the floor, attempting to comprehend the mysteries of man and why we do these stupid things.


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 16, 2015)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Not in the list



that was inspiring


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh and I use CFOP btw


----------

